# Mic placement by Shure



## dvsDave (Jun 5, 2004)

I just checked my email this morning, and to my surprise, there was a new article up on Shure about the differences between dynamic and cardiod mics, proper placement, _and_ handling of the mic by the performers. This a great little article with some well-done illustrations (need flash to view them properly) and it does cover the basic fundamentals of live vocal micing. If you like the article but want to learn more, check out:
Shure KnowledgeBase
Pro Sound Web
Pro Sound Mixer


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 5, 2004)

There are some great resources out there Dave and I note that many good links are posted throughout this site (you know where I am going with this don’t you  ). 

Well – my thought was that once the migration has occurred and you are satisfied with the move (and had a quiet beer or two and a break), these links could (should) probably be put into a central location.

Would like to hear your thoughts.

Cheers,


----------



## zac850 (Jun 6, 2004)

well, theres the links page where I thought all of them were. Where are the other links? All of the links that I know of are categorized under 'Web Links'.


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 6, 2004)

Very true Zac - and I must admit that I forgot about that page when I posted. However, I note that it is very sporadic and most probably under-utilised. This may be due to people not knowing about it or not being confident in adding to it, either in thinking "is this link good enough" or "am I putting it in the correct place". 

To be honest, I think I looked at the link page when I first used this site and there were only a handful of links and now (about 6 months later) there are not that many (if any) more. 

The fact that Dave himself has not added the Shure links there also tells me something. Now don't get me wrong, I think Dave has done a wonderful job with this site and I don't know if I could have dealt with all the drama that he has had to with server problems and other issues that are beyond his control. I am sure that everyone else here shares my thoughts and are grateful for the time, and dedication that Dave shows. I wish that I had the solution but I am not entirely sure what the best method of utilising and maintaining a links section would be. 

Should someone comb the forum posts as they are entered to look for and validate the links and then place them in the appropriate place? If so, who and how often should we expect it to be done? Could the site code be set to pull out the links? Do people actually want a page with links or are they confident and competent enough to search them out themselves? Are some of the links only relevant to the forum topic in which they were posted?

I am beginning to think that I may have just opened up a can of worms!

As for the second part of your reply Zac, I recall that there are a lot of informative links placed within posts, I recall that Wolf and I posted some links to some sound reinforcement tips not that long ago and I just posted the link to the Martin Xciter board. Ship has provided a fantastic resource link in McMaster-Carr and there were some helpful audio plug charts and heaps of others that I cannot directly recall. It comes back to the question of whether or not we should put them in a central location or are we happy having them threaded throughout the site? :?


----------



## zac850 (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I personally would be willing to keep an eye on all the new posts for any informative links and file them into categories on the links section. I do not know where I would add the links, but I would be willing to do this if Dave and everyone else wanted.


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm with you Zac - however, I think that (as you say) there needs to be a consensus from the members and of course from Dave.

The responsibility really needs to fall on the shoulders of more than one person, as there are other responsibilities that take up our time. Perhaps the responsibility could be shared between several users. However, the confusion will creep in when it comes time to place a link into its little box. For example, does the Shure link that Dave posted fall into Sound or Education or both? As a link is just text, should we place it into as many categories as we see fit? This will certainly increase the usability of the links section but does it have any other hidden negative affects?

Dave – we seek your thoughts, comments and wisdom. In the meantime, I think I am going to open a poll on the subject.


----------

